# Dog nutrition newbie for his two Shih Tzu's.



## jologflg (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi all,

I have two Shih Tzu’s (6mo. old; 1yr. 6mo. old). I just started reading about dogs’ nutrition.

Anyway, I basically want THE BEST food for my two Shih Tzu’s, money's not an issue although time is. I recently switched 6mo. old Mocha to Acana Puppy Small Breed and 1yr. 6mo. old Nike to Acana Adult Small Breed. They’re doing well. I’m just wondering, is that seriously a complete complete complete food for them in terms of nutrition? Is there anything additional I can supplement to make it the BEST food for them? I'm thinking about boiled ground beef, raw eggs, steamed carrots/celery, olive oil, fish oil, probiotics and enzyme supplements for humans, lactose-free milk, bananas (not all at once and everyday of course but over the week they get varying amounts of those stuff). I know this is a forum for dry and canned dog food, but are people here assured that kibble is all you need or do you guys think that kibble is great as a base but can be easily supplemented by things in the kitchen to make it complete? Any advice on supplementing kibble, anyone? 

Also, regarding Orijen, I've heard it is “too strong” or “too potent” in terms of its meat content and is only for dogs genetically closer to their wolf ancestors (ie. large dogs like Huskies) and not for small breeds that are “far removed” from wolves? Do you think that Orijen is just too much like wild food and that Shih Tzu’s need a more domesticated and “tame” food content? Should I switch them both to Orijen Adult when Mocha is between 10mo. and 1 yr. old? How come Orijen doesn’t distinguish Adult Small Breed from Adult Large Breed, should I be concerned about this? I'd like to see a differentiation between small and large breed cause if it merely says Adult, is that food good for Adults of large and small breeds alike?

Appreciate any help. Much thanks in advance.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

there is no best food available. it is all trial and error.

although a good place to start is with some standards and guidelines.

the first 3 ingredients minimum should be NAMED MEATS. like chicken,lamb etc...
one of those at minimum should be a meal..preferably ingridient one or 2.
carbs should be kept to a minimum....to ensure carbs are at a minimum id buy grain free.
things like potatoes,peas, vegetables,corn,gluten,tomato pomace are all fillers..o hand beet pulp as well.

ive heard tomato pomace isnt a super bad filler though.

from what i am reading on the forum, 3-35 percent protein seems to be the optimal level.

what is more important than the percentage of protein is the percentage of proteins from meat.

o my knowledge canidae grain free has the highest percentage of meat protein on the market. ive looked at orijen it is 40 percent protein with 70 percent coming from emats. canidae is 35 percent protein with 80 percent coming from meats, most i nthe form of meals.

canidae has fish preservatives in it which most do not like! but ive also read people saying its not a huge issue.

canidae is cost efficient as well. they are manufactured by diamond which is known for massive numbers of recalls, but canidae has never been recalled.

orijen is a great food. only thing that concerns me is that they are made in canada. i know that when people in australia bought orijen, he food had to radiated to kill bacteria or something in order for Australian customs to accept it. this was bad for the food. and killed many pets. i know that deaths havent been reported outside of austrailia,but i am suspicious united states border patrol does the same thing(radiation) since we are protective as all hell of what moves in and out of our countries. i for one will not feed my dog radiated foods when there are foods of just as high quality made in us.

orijen is an all life stages food there is no reason to be on a large or small breed.


----------



## jologflg (Mar 8, 2010)

Took your advice and really looked at the labels of different dog foods online. 

First, noticed that Acana didn't really have too much meat and a lot of oats. Think I'll supplement with some boiled ground beef. 

I also heard we should rotate foods from time to time? Think I'll rotate between Orijen Adult and Innova Evo and Innova Evo Red Meat. Hope I can find Innova Evo in Singapore. 

Does anyone supplement these kibbles (Evo and Orijen) even more? Their ingredients list seems to be quite perfect except for the potatoes everywhere. Any way to do away with that?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

When Aspen was on EVO Turkey and Chicken, he did excellent on the food. As far as a food without potatoes, look at EVO Herring and Salmon. 

Meat-Based Pet Food – Premium Dog Food, Cat Food, Ferret Food, Dog Treats – EVO Pet Products


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

my dogs currently on canidae als (with grains) and doing well for years, but i really want him on a grain free diet. i am switching him to canidae grain free, and after a few months on that i might rotate him to the innova evo red meat. ive seen a video of a dog scarfing the red meat he loved it so much just something to think about heres the video...
also evo comes in small bites which will be perfect for a shit zu.

YouTube - Dog eating Innova Evo dog food out of ice tray

im pretty curious why evo puts useless veggies in there products....yuck!!!!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

jologflg said:


> They’re doing well. I’m just wondering, is that seriously a complete complete complete food for them in terms of nutrition?


Personally I don't feel any kibble has very much nutrition but thats a subject for another forum.



> I'm thinking about boiled ground beef, raw eggs, steamed carrots/celery, olive oil, fish oil, probiotics and enzyme supplements for humans, lactose-free milk, bananas (not all at once and everyday of course but over the week they get varying amounts of those stuff).


Beef in any form and raw eggs are very good for any dog. Carrots/celery, olive oil, probiotics, enzyme supplements, any kind of milk and bananas are just not necessary. Dogs have no need for them at all.



> Also, regarding Orijen, I've heard it is “too strong” or “too potent” in terms of its meat content and is only for dogs genetically closer to their wolf ancestors (ie. large dogs like Huskies) and not for small breeds that are “far removed” from wolves?


There is no such thing as too much meat for a dog. Your little ones have digestive systems that are identical to that of a wild wolf and should be fed the same way.



> Do you think that Orijen is just too much like wild food and that Shih Tzu’s need a more domesticated and “tame” food content?


Domestication did not change a dog's digestive system in the least. They still have the same components in the same places.



> Should I switch them both to Orijen Adult when Mocha is between 10mo. and 1 yr. old? How come Orijen doesn’t distinguish Adult Small Breed from Adult Large Breed, should I be concerned about this?


Puppy food, dog food, small breed, large breed are all marketing gimmicks designed to make you think your dog food was specifically designed for your dog. The differences in them are so small as to be insignificent. Compare the ingredients lists sometime. There are no differences in the nutritional needs between large or small breed dogs nor between puppies and adult dogs. Only volume.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> my dogs currently on canidae als (with grains) and doing well for years, but i really want him on a grain free diet. i am switching him to canidae grain free, and after a few months on that i might rotate him to the innova evo red meat. ive seen a video of a dog scarfing the red meat he loved it so much just something to think about heres the video...
> also evo comes in small bites which will be perfect for a shit zu.
> 
> YouTube - Dog eating Innova Evo dog food out of ice tray
> ...


do dogs typically have more or less gas on grain free igh protei ndiets? and are there stools softer or firmer? my dog has firm stoold on canidae with grains i am just so scared to switch to canidae with nio grains.


----------

